# The Chess Game (text description added)



## Guy Bacos (Apr 4, 2012)

Being an avid chess player, I had the idea of making a musical interpretation of what could go on between the minds of 2 opposing players, and using my own experience as an amateur player too.


The Chess Game


_Production: MIR, Teldex room/Vienna MIRacle, recording Stage Enhane (-10dB wet)
Overall DRY/WET OFFSET -20, +(a few plugins)_

Comments are appreciated!

Guy


----------



## RyBen (Apr 4, 2012)

It's an awesome composition, I just don't know if it sounds like it should accompany a board game. Perhaps in the twilight zone series it would be perfect, but it seems a bit too dynamic for a modern chess game.

Personally, I'd choose something a bit less incidental and more tonal; most likely some kind of two-part counterpoint with dissonance to symbolize the conflicting minds. I'd definitely have some sort of consistent rhythmic element too.

Like I said though, the composition is incredible in the overall effect, but it feels like a bit much for a board game.


----------



## michaelv (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

I'm of the polar opposite opinion. This is what programme music should be all about, at its best. Vivid, witty, complex and edge-of your-seat,don't-know-what's coming-next impressionistic music. For me it perfectly represents the drama and light and shade of the greatest game in the civilized world. I really didn't predict the end game, in the way Guy conceived it. Just like a Grand Master might have sprung a surprise.

I'm feeling that this may well be my favorite ever piece by Guy. It's out-of-the-box composing, that has it all, and should make anyone sit up and think:"This is what is possible with samples. This is what's possible with music, full stop". I don't even hear it as samples, anyway. I was totally absorbed in the drama on the board.

Quite, quite, brilliant.


----------



## George Caplan (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

having won a few chess tournaments in my time i love this track.

what are the strings?


----------



## dedersen (Apr 5, 2012)

You have set the bar so high with all your previous compositions that it is easy to forget just what an inspired and talented composer is at display here. Marvellous work. Agree with Michael, with music of this caliber, the "it's samples" thoughts are burried much deeper than usual. Goes to show that at the end of the day, the best thing you can do towards achieving that much-sought sound of "realism" is to write good music! 

That said, your mockup skills are pretty impressive as well.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Great work Guy,
We just need a bit of film to go with it.
music for film? no no film for music!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 5, 2012)

How cool, Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Thanks for the nice comments guys!

@Ryben, I wanted to get away from anything that would make it too predictable or like a documentary on Russian chess players with some background music or even commercial style. As Michael mentioned, it's really "programme" music. My idea was that for 2 hours, the only thing that mattered for these 2 players was this game and all the emotions going on in their heads, the competitive side made it that it became a passionate exchange between both, and at some point you even hear the heart beat (bass drum) thumping faster and faster. It's dramatized in my own way of course.  

@Rainstirling, Since this is a programme piece, the film will have to come from your imagination. 

@dedersen, Wow, so very nice!

@George, very cool you won tournaments. I doubt I'll play against you. :? 

@Michael, always an honor coming from someone of your great skills.

@Gunther, Thanks man!


----------



## RyBen (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Well considering the context (a full movie based on chess playing), I suppose the track is suitable. I was thinking it was just a scene in a movie that wasn't really about chess. I definitely give you props for straying from the mainstream approach, but I still don't think the mainstream is ready for that level of expression.


----------



## michaelv (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

OK,well, I don't know how old you are , but I recommend that you listen carefully to the Columbo TV series ( from the early '70's in particular) if you think this chess music is too challenging for the 21st century ear. You might ( correction: probably ) will be shocked at the level of bi/tri/ and a/ tonality on display for a "mainstream" TV cop show from that era. It's simply astonishing. And the show was a hit.

Honestly, in those terms, this is not extreme at all. Neverthelss, it remains a brilliant piece of programme music. My God, have we all become so reduced to expecting "pop" culture chords, even in drama, that we get alarmed at a bit of dissonance?!

People need to open their ears and consider what is possible..


----------



## TGV (Apr 7, 2012)

The dance at 2/3 is really lovely. I'm a bad chess player, but it really tells, albeit in a bit of cliché way, the feeling of seeing a check mate in 3 moves, after which, of course ... The word "cliché" wasn't meant negatively, by the way: in programmatic music, you have to hook into some commonly understood language to bring you story across.

My mental imagery was a Tom&Jerry style cartoon, where don't chase each other, but try to the other in a game like chess, although done in Pixar style.

Nice.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 7, 2012)

OK, I have a self-imposed rule that I do not comment publicly on people's compositional posts, but I simply have to say how refreshing it is to hear sophisticated harmony, good orchestration, and just plain musical literacy on display instead of the myriad of BOOM! WHOOSH! bombast that has become the norm.

Kudos, Guy.


----------



## KEnK (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Wow!

Mr. Bacos-

This is absolutely Brilliant Writing!

Personally, I've never been drawn towards the idea of "Program Music",
even when done by the Masters, but you have really nailed it here.

I love that 1st string slide, it's the 1st pawn moving across the board.
Great use of space and tension- it's the thinking between moves.

It's a very visual piece
Love the Dynamic Range

Well done!


@ RyBen-
Why do you think this piece has anything to do w/ a game or film?
This is Music for it's own sake.

k


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*



KEnK @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> Personally, I've never been drawn towards the idea of "Program Music",
> even when done by the Masters,
> k



Really? "Symphony Fantastique" and "La Mer" do not work for you?


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 7, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> ... but I simply have to say how refreshing it is to hear sophisticated harmony, good orchestration, and just plain musical literacy on display instead of the myriad of BOOM! WHOOSH! bombast that has become the norm.
> 
> Kudos, Guy.



+2 Well said, Jay! o-[][]-o


----------



## KEnK (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*



EastWest Lurker @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> KEnK @ Sat Apr 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I've never been drawn towards the idea of "Program Music",
> ...


Hi Jay-

I love those pieces.
Allow me to elaborate.

Whatever a Composer uses for inspiration may (or may not) be relevant 
to the listener. I think in most cases the source remains unknown. 

Being a composer, I personally listen to music in perhaps a more abstract or even mathematical as well as emotional way then then the average listener.
(Likely most people here do so as well)
I look for a story and the Grand Line from the Music itself.

I simply think people (audiences) often take the idea of Programmed Music
a bit to literally- Looking for Trees and missing the Forest, as it were.

In spite of having said that, listening to Guy's piece, I was visualizing a Chess Board
and enjoyed doing so.
In my mind, Guy's piece will forever be melded to images of Pawns, Knights and Bishops on a Chessboard. 
I would've been happy to first hear Guy's piece w/o knowing the source of his Constructions.

There you have it :mrgreen: 

Ken


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

A brilliant execution breaking the molds of conventional structure by diving into the minds of two chess players!

@KEnk - A great example of how program concepts can be a great source of musical inspiration. However as Leonard Berstein says, for the listener, they can be anything you want them to be really. Had Guy titled this "two cowboys at noon" you might have envisioned a different image but the music is still the same. It was simply a source of inspiration.



michaelv @ Fri Apr 06 said:


> My God, have we all become so reduced to expecting "pop" culture chords, even in drama, that we get alarmed at a bit of dissonance?!


I'm afraid this may be so. The culture in the seventies was different than today and the function of music was also different (people used to actually listen to music "as" entertainment - today its merely a supplemental appendage). Fortunately music evolves and has never remained static for very long. Despite the all time low status music takes in our society today, and the possibility that listeners have "dumbed down" (how can I say it nicely?), I still think we'll hear some incredible music in the future. It will come with time.

btw, I love your questions and comments which are always so thought provoking!


----------



## KEnK (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*



synergy543 @ Sat Apr 07 said:


> @KEnk - A great example of how program concepts can be a great source of musical inspiration. However as Leonard Berstein says, for the listener, they can be anything you want them to be really. Had Guy titled this "two cowboys at noon" you might have envisioned a different image but the music is still the same. It was simply a source of inspiration.


Yes- I agree,
But this is also why I've personally not entirely embraced the idea of Program Music.
I would be very happy to hear Guy's piece w/o imagery of any kind.

Over time this may or may not happen.
I personally find the imagery distracting- I would be listening to the music differently,
were it not for these self imposed, but hard to shake images.

Let me say again though,
I think Guys' piece is Excellent on it's own terms.
(Meaning, it really captures "The Chess Game". I like it a lot.)

k


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Nice writing Guy!

Mr A


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

Thanks TVG, Jay, KEnK, Synergy543 and Mr Anxiety!

Some interesting comments, much beyond my expectation, and a lot of the comments nailed it. Originally, I preferred to not write a description of the piece and let the listener imagine what he wants, hopefully on a chess board. 

The way it came about, I was playing a lot chess on line these days, playing 15-20 games at a time, and when came time to work on the new demo, I had no inspiration at all, I spent a few days toying with the idea of a work based on a chess game, but thought that would be ridiculous, but the more I thought about it, the more I saw some potential in it, and since chess was inspiring me these days I decided to give it a go. 

Piece description:

The opening of the piece are the opening chess moves, and as chess players knows, these moves are often played systematically. The first moment of thought is with the solo bassoon melody, followed by a run which to me was the bishop making a sliding move. 

From that point, the tension begins. Eyes are all over the board , each cluster is the eyes shifting from one pawn to the next, and accompanied by trem strings. At 1:22, it's a moment deeper thoughts where both players are now totally absorbed by the game. This is the reoccurring theme which helps tie the piece together. At 1:38, with the random pizz, it's like the brain is now wokring like a machine, making all sorts of quick calculations. The tensions increases, along with the accelerated beating of the heart (bass drum) at 1:54.

Moving on. At 3:09, brass section, which is where the players are getting ready to play the big moves, rooks have stepped in, and now facing the Kings and Queens. The brass part is the player hesitating to make a big move, it is a very important move, but.... he does it! This is where we get the surprising chord at 3:30, an explosion of sounds, and now the game reaches a new stage, each player having various strategies, the fast waltz section sort of represents a ballet going on with the pawns, the game has really come alive at this point.

At 4:05, now each player is sensing victory! However at 4:20, it's checkmate by one of the players, and at 4:32 it's a disappointing moment for the other player with this more expressive string returning theme, and finally followed by the hopeless solo bassoon. A last look at the board realizing it is really checkmate and must accept defeat. It closes with a little coda, as the players shake hands, well done!


About some comments. It was interesting to read exactly what went though my mind. In the opening, I feared a lot that this would have some Tom and Jerry echos, so, for example, I had to be careful to do just one string gliss and not one for each move, but yes, I prefer to see it more as Pixar  And I also totally agree that this could of been inspired by something else and to describe something totally different with the same musical result.


----------



## rayinstirling (Apr 10, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game*

okay Guy,
You've given the direction now, where are all the movie makers?
Let's have some understoryboard for the music :D


----------



## dannthr (Apr 10, 2012)

The metaphor works better after having read your program, I wasn't totally sold on the last third of the piece originally because I felt it had almost become too coherent to be a match between two people.

But I like it--you do a nice job of building the emotional content of the chess match, which is necessary because it has the potential to be as boring as watching a chess match.


----------



## Allegra (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game (added text description)*

It's always a pleasure to listen to another piece by Guy Bacos. And this listen is no exception. I have always visualized a chess game choreographed for the ballet. This piece by Guy, would be so perfectly suitable in every way. 
It has originality in concept. The work is filled with movement, dynamics, flow as well as a definite arc. It contains elements of surprise and beautifully orchestrated.
Guy...you are a master at this "game"...
Bravo!!

Allegra


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: The Chess Game (added text description)*

Thank you Allegra! Maybe one day a more extended piece for a ballet project.  

Thanks Dan! Yes, the dramatization was necessary, otherwise it's exciting as watching paint dry.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 28, 2012)

That was great Guy!
With such a title i knew it had to be you o-[][]-o 

This was very enjoyable, great colors, love the strings motif.
And the duality is well presented as well!

Excellent _-)


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello Guy,

Bravo ... This is Awesome ! 

I haven't played a game of Chess for quite some years, love the game, and the music captures the drama that goes on in a Chess game pretty well. 

I really enjoyed the sophistication of this track. 

Q. Is this done with only VSL Libraries ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 2, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> That was great Guy!
> With such a title i knew it had to be you o-[][]-o
> 
> This was very enjoyable, great colors, love the strings motif.
> ...



Thanks Patrick! Fun to have feedback from a good chess player, as I know you are. :D 




muziksculp @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> Hello Guy,
> 
> Bravo ... This is Awesome !
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! 






muziksculp @ Sat Apr 28 said:


> Hello Guy,
> 
> 
> Q. Is this done with only VSL Libraries ?




Yes.


----------



## DelMusic (May 7, 2012)

gosh!! I really feel I am playing a chess game here!!
Guy, your work is flawless! Every moment of this music carries sor many images which right away capture the listener ... Again, I hope I will have a chance to work with you one day!


----------



## Patrick_Gill (May 8, 2012)

This is a really cool idea guy, interesting concept and approach to scoring. Not to mention a great composition =). I had the images running through my head. I like this.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 10, 2012)

DelMusic @ Mon May 07 said:


> gosh!! I really feel I am playing a chess game here!!
> Guy, your work is flawless! Every moment of this music carries sor many images which right away capture the listener ... Again, I hope I will have a chance to work with you one day!



I don't know about flawless, but if you enjoyed it, that makes my day.  Thanks Delmusic!





Patrick_G @ Tue May 08 said:


> This is a really cool idea guy, interesting concept and approach to scoring. Not to mention a great composition =). I had the images running through my head. I like this.



It's great to read so many comments about images running through their heads, thanks a lot patrick!


----------

